
The Mythology of Karen - laurex
https://www.theatlantic.com/international/archive/2020/08/karen-meme-coronavirus/615355/
======
forgotmypw17
I think it's offensive, and I report it as a slur when I see it, in
communities that care about that sort of thing.

